# Cracked vacuum hose connected to brake booster? Can't find replacement...



## GTI_Fahrenheit_859 (Jan 13, 2009)

2007 GTI 

Ok, so the vacuum hose connected to my brake booster is seriously cracked and I haven't been able to find a proper replacement. Been looking everywhere. 

This isn't the proper part either: http://www.ecstuning.com/ES1905042/ 
This is for the 1.8T, but is similar to what I need: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/1J0612041ES/ES308112/ 

Pics/diagram: 

















Thanks!  
Andrew


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

1K0-612-041-GN is the hose from the booster to the flange junction, its the same stick or auto. That is what you need.


----------



## GTI_Fahrenheit_859 (Jan 13, 2009)

typeSLone said:


> 1K0-612-041-GN is the hose from the booster to the flange junction, its the same stick or auto. That is what you need.


 
Thank you SOOO MUCH! :beer::beer::beer: You got me on the right track! I spent so much time looking for this part. 

ECS has it here http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/1K0612041/ES1897262/, but says its been superseded by this: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/1K0612041/ES2576454/ 

New part #s 
Mfg Part#1K0612041KC 
ECS Part#ES#2576454 

Thanks again!!! =D 

Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2016)

My junction flange is broken on the brake booster side and the check valve side. Is that just a pass thru or is there any kind of vacuum with it im hopeing just to bypass it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## K2Keith (Sep 11, 2006)

I hear this is a common failure point. Anyone know why? Did they use a low quality material on that hose? Or is it under tremendous vacuum pressure that puts a lot of stress on it? I'm just curious how this hose is any different from others?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. this is a "common" issue because of the material used - plastic breaks down with hot/cold and over time depending on usage .. mine was ok but i did replace it with a spulen silicone hose just to be sure .. on your fsi you could go with the fsi spulen kit from uspmotorsports .. good luck!


----------

